# Callaway Mini 1.5



## shewy (May 19, 2016)

So I'm not the best driver of the ball fact, at the weekend I played a lovely course (Rolls of Monmouth) only to be a bit peed off with my driving again, for me my driver just goes high and not often straight, I hit my driving iron nearly as far.
In desperation my playing partner said try a mini driver, I told him I'd already tried the taylormade and wasn't fussed over it, it was straight but again a high flight, so on Sunday after one or two vino's I saw the mini 1.5 on ebay and took the plunge.
Today was the first time I've taken it out, played the back 9 at ours and can honestly say it was fun, had the setting at 11 degrees neutral and first one right down the middle, long penetrating flight as well, the second hole same thing, a little left but on the fairway, I hit every fairway on the back 9 and I've never done that, distance was very good also, probably 10 yards in it where I caught my driver flush.
If your struggling with driver consider this mini canon!


----------



## virtuocity (May 19, 2016)

What are your AVERAGE driving distances vs the mini?


----------



## shewy (May 20, 2016)

Sunday best with driver 230, mini was consistently 215ish


----------



## SugarPenguin (May 20, 2016)

Must say I have been tempted by this club.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 2, 2016)

Shewey you swine, you must have outbid me as I lost it in the final seconds! :rofl:


----------



## shewy (Jun 7, 2016)

You'd have to pry it from my cold dead hands now, got more comfortable with it and it's longer than my driver


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 7, 2016)

No drama's the boys are on their way round &#128521;


----------

